# Comment demander des précisions à une notification d'un modo dans nos "alertes" ?



## pouppinou (26 Juin 2021)

Comment demander des précisions à une notification d'un modo dans nos "alertes" ?
Car le dialogue n'existe pas, on a droit juste un monologue avec précision sommaire quand c'est pas des préjugés mis en applications sans dialogue. Curieux pour un "forum".
Merci.


----------



## Anthony (28 Juin 2021)

Rien ne t’empêche de contacter un modérateur par MP, mais les décisions tombent rarement sans sommation, le « dialogue » vient généralement en amont. Sans parler des règles extraordinairement claires, et qui ne souffrent d’aucune exception, des forums d’expression. _Dura lex sed lex_, tout ça.


----------



## pouppinou (29 Juin 2021)

Dialogue en amont inexistant... Signalement, ha bon ?! et de qui ?! Sans aucun dialogue en amont et avis contradictoire ?!
Règle respectée...
Pas de nom de modo pour lui demander des explications sur ses préjugés (donc application d'un préjugé sans sommation)...
Un principat détonnant de véridiction.

C'est votre forum alors vous faites ce que vous voulez, y a aucun problème... et pour ma part je n'ai aucun problème à dire ce que je pense (tant que je suis dans le vrai) et peu importe qui il ou elle est, car ce ne sera toujours qu'un vulgaire humain tout comme moi, et encore pour ma part je crois avoir un avantage non négligeable, la peur n'existe plus en moi et depuis bien longtemps. La vie n'en est que plus appréciable, avec ou sans forum d'amusement.

Incohérence mère des silences intellectuelles, tu te tiens parfois en séance tel un riff de palabres tombant à la mer.


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juin 2021)

Je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé, donc je ne peux pas avoir d'avis précis.

Pour l'instant, ça me donne plutôt l'impression d'un simple malentendu. 

Rien de grave à mon avis, du moins d'après mon impression de ce que je perçois de la situation.


----------



## Anthony (29 Juin 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> Incohérence mère des silences intellectuelles, tu te tiens parfois en séance tel un riff de palabres tombant à la mer.


Bref, on a compris, tu n’es pas content d’avoir été modéré. (M’enfin les règles du portfolio sont claires, et le message du modérateur aussi.) Je ferme.


----------

